# Job Offer



## chlg (Sep 2, 2013)

Finally I have received the job offer from the company in NZ, it will be based on East Tamaki, Manukau City, Auckland. 
Just to review the conditions, would 110K gross (-taxes will be around 80K) will be enough for a family of 4 (wife, 1 5yo girl and 10yo boy)???
Would be possible to budget within those numbers in NZ for us???
I understand there will be lot of expenses (I'll bring all my furniture and stuff from here), and they are putting arounf 5K for moving expenses also...
Would that amount be enough to live ina budget around Howick area???
I have some concerns now about the money, I know I'm not going to NZ to become rich and wealthy avernight (even here is hard), but I dont want to be placed between a sword and a rock...


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chlg said:


> Finally I have received the job offer from the company in NZ, it will be based on East Tamaki, Manukau City, Auckland.
> Just to review the conditions, would 110K gross (-taxes will be around 80K) will be enough for a family of 4 (wife, 1 5yo girl and 10yo boy)???
> Would be possible to budget within those numbers in NZ for us???
> I understand there will be lot of expenses (I'll bring all my furniture and stuff from here), and they are putting arounf 5K for moving expenses also...
> ...


Hi there 
$110k is a very reasonable salary. With just the one salary coming in, you won't live like a millionaire, but certainly you will not be on the breadline. 

Howick is a nice suburb - not the most expensive, but with good neighbourhoods and schools.


----------



## chlg (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you... Then I will sign my job offer and prepare for the medical exams.. That is the only thing pending, I already have everything else together...
We are actually going to improve our quality of life, not because of the money...
I can't wait to finish everything and head over there...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

chlg said:


> Finally I have received the job offer from the company in NZ, it will be based on East Tamaki, Manukau City, Auckland. Just to review the conditions, would 110K gross (-taxes will be around 80K) will be enough for a family of 4 (wife, 1 5yo girl and 10yo boy)??? Would be possible to budget within those numbers in NZ for us??? I understand there will be lot of expenses (I'll bring all my furniture and stuff from here), and they are putting arounf 5K for moving expenses also... Would that amount be enough to live ina budget around Howick area??? I have some concerns now about the money, I know I'm not going to NZ to become rich and wealthy avernight (even here is hard), but I dont want to be placed between a sword and a rock...


Congratulations on the job offer.

For a salary of $110k a year this is what you should earn :-

Tax Rate Taxable Income	Tax Element Remaining
Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00 $12530.00
Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00 $28050.00
Mid (30%) $22000.00 $6600.00 $15400.00
High (33%) $40000.00 $13200.00 $26800.00
Totals: $110000.00 $27220.00 $82780.00

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $110000.00: $1870.00 

Total available to spend: $80910.00
Monthly: $6742.50
4 - Weekly:	$6223.85
Fortnightly:	$3111.92
Weekly: $1555.96

Your tax on that salary will be approx $27000 not "80k".
You should take home around $3000 per fortnight.
For 2 adults and 2 children in Auckland I'd say the salary is affordable so long as you budget and seriously watch your lifestyle:
Your highest cost will be rent and I'd say try to keep the weekly cost of rent under $500 a week which may or may not be possible. This will leave you with around $2000 a fortnight for utilities, transport costs, schooling, other bills, going out and groceries etc.
I'm unsure of the rental market and what standard of home you will get for this money in Howick, but I'd be happy with that salary as a starting point. You won't be earning that money for ever and your partner may start work etc.


----------



## chlg (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for your comments, I have review constantly (my wife says I'm becoming obsessed) the barfoot, realestate & trade me portals, and have found some houses in the range of $400-$450 per week and I think we can find one that fits our needs.
For groceries we think we should change our diets, we need to lose weigth and be more active, I'm spending 12 to 15 hours at work here and we need to move around, i need to get a hobby as my new boss said he doesn't want me at the office after 5, but I'm also doing it for my kids, so I can open the horizon for them and see that they don't have to live in a gated compound to feel safe and that they can walk to school from home, here I won't even consider it because of the unsafe enviroment.
so this and a lot of other things are making us to take this decision... and even better, I wasn't looking for it especifically, I got it from a rebound, a friend from a friend told me to begin the recruitment process and her I am now...


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

You'll be fine on that salary. It's well above the average NZ household income so you'll be better off than the average kiwi family. I know families living in Auckland able to put money into savings on a similar salary (apparently anyway, based on holidays they have). A lot depends on whether you'll be eating out, your lifestyle etc.
In regards weight, if you are seriously overweight, you may need to lose some before the medical because it may affect your application. Your kids will definitely be able to walk to school. Good luck with it all.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, what job is it? I'd love to find a job that pays that but doesn't want you working later than 5!

At the moment I earn a few k less than that and if my partner didn't work it wouldn't be great. Don't get me wrong, you can easily get by but the best thing about that salary is it means if your partner gets even a low paying or part time job you'd have a great lifestyle. There aren't many first world countries where one partner can afford not to work anymore if you want a high standard of living these days.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes that is accurate on net salary for 110k gross. We paid $ 400 a week rent before we bought a house and had more than enough to live on and travel.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Your tax on that salary will be approx $27000 not "80k".


Lol!

"(MINUS taxes will be around 80K)"


----------



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

chlg said:


> Finally I have received the job offer from the company in NZ, it will be based on East Tamaki, Manukau City, Auckland.
> Just to review the conditions, would 110K gross (-taxes will be around 80K) will be enough for a family of 4 (wife, 1 5yo girl and 10yo boy)???
> Would be possible to budget within those numbers in NZ for us???
> I understand there will be lot of expenses (I'll bring all my furniture and stuff from here), and they are putting arounf 5K for moving expenses also...
> ...


Could u plz be kind enough to tell me what your occupation is and how did u get the job? Did u hav to go to nz to get the job? Or did u just apply online and got interviewed via phone etc? How much time did it take?


----------



## chlg (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi there, I'm in the Cost Accounting Area (Manufacturing of electronic consumer goods) I'm an accountant here in Mexico and have over 10 years experience in the cost accounting for electronics field, I work for a worldwide manufacturer here in Tijuana and I was invited to submit my resume by the HR manager of the subsidiary company of my employer here in Mexico and begin the process... I did have to go to NZ (they paid all expenses) for an interview and this process took around 3-4 months until now...


----------

